# St croix Triumph or Fenwick HMG ? Please help



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Im casting 1oz Jigs from shore ( Detroit River ) I currently own a st croix 7' Medium fast Triumph and I also own a St croix 7' medium fast premier .... Im looking to buy a 3rd Rod.. I only want to spend $100 HMG or another Triumph ? ive herd the HMG are stiffer? when I jig I also look at the rod tip and watch it move every time I bounce the jig off bottom, will it be harder to notice that with the stiffer HMG in the same specs ( 7' medium fast ) or maybe get a med-heavy HMG/Triumph ? Advice ?


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

If you already have a cpl 7'ers, and fish from shore, maybe a bit longer rod to get more cast distance?

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

deagansdad1 said:


> If you already have a cpl 7'ers, and fish from shore, maybe a bit longer rod to get more cast distance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


this is my youtube video ,,,I do very well from shore .. 133 walleye last year,, but just wondering if the HMG would be better, im thinking stiffer equals longer casts and less effort lifting 1 oz jigs,


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the Fenwick and St. Croix. 9 times out of 10 I use my Fenwick. It casts better and farther and just a little more sensitive.


----------



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

hhlhoward said:


> I have the Fenwick and St. Croix. 9 times out of 10 I use my Fenwick. It casts better and farther and just a little more sensitive.


both in medium? What size rod ? Thank you !


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a few premiers, lamiglass assassin, Denali Myriad and HMG’s in both 6-6 and 7’. The HMG are my favorite rods. Just the weight, balance, and sensitivity seem better to me. I use the 6-6 MH for both jigging and casting ripping raps. The 7’ i use to cast big swim baits. For 99$ they are a steal IMO. I put President XT reels on them. Gonna be hard to find a better combo for 200$


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

y2ba said:


> I have a few premiers, lamiglass assassin, Denali Myriad and HMG’s in both 6-6 and 7’. The HMG are my favorite rods. Just the weight, balance, and sensitivity seem better to me. I use the 6-6 MH for both jigging and casting ripping raps. The 7’ i use to cast big swim baits. For 99$ they are a steal IMO. I put President XT reels on them. Gonna be hard to find a better combo for 200$


I couldn't agree more with your statement. I pair mine up with president series reels too. I did pair one up with a DiawaBG because it's completely sealed for saltwater use for when I go south. The Fenwicks are a lot lighter than my St. Croix's and are far better balanced.


----------



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

hhlhoward said:


> I couldn't agree more with your statement. I pair mine up with president series reels too. I did pair one up with a DiawaBG because it's completely sealed for saltwater use for when I go south. The Fenwicks are a lot lighter than my St. Croix's and are far better balanced.


im using a penn fierce 3000 size very solid reel and also saltwater rated.. it’s a heavier reel but I like it better than my president reel in the same size.. you guys got me convinced I’m going to get the HMG but still can’t decide between a medium or medium heavy.. casting 1oz jigs from shore .. in the video above I’m using a 7 “ Saint Croix Triumph medium fast and a 3000 penn fierce


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

victorylane82 said:


> im using a penn fierce 3000 size very solid reel and also saltwater rated.. it’s a heavier reel but I like it better than my president reel in the same size.. you guys got me convinced I’m going to get the HMG but still can’t decide between a medium or medium heavy.. casting 1oz jigs from shore .. in the video above I’m using a 7 “ Saint Croix Triumph medium fast and a 3000 penn fierce


I like the medium with the fast tip myself. It casts even 1oz jigs well but I can still fight the fish a bit instead of just using it like a broom handle. I even use it for trout off the piers too.


----------



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

hhlhoward said:


> I like the medium with the fast tip myself. It casts even 1oz jigs well but I can still fight the fish a bit instead of just using it like a broom handle. I even use it for trout off the piers too.


PERFECT .. giving up a little on the stiff side but casting further since it’s rated for heavier jigs compared to the Triumph medium 5/8oz max


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

victorylane82 said:


> this is my youtube video ,,,I do very well from shore .. 133 walleye last year,, but just wondering if the HMG would be better, im thinking stiffer equals longer casts and less effort lifting 1 oz jigs,


Sounds to me like you are reeling like hell with the fish pulling drag. STOP THAT!!!! Its the quickest way to twist the hell out of your line.


----------



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

ESOX said:


> Sounds to me like you are reeling like hell with the fish pulling drag. STOP THAT!!!! Its the quickest way to twist the hell out of your line.


Yeah I definitely have to tighten my drag but I don’t get any line twists


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

victorylane82 said:


> Yeah I definitely have to tighten my drag but I don’t get any line twists


Yes, tighten drag !! 🤣 nice job


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

ESOX said:


> Sounds to me like you are reeling like hell with the fish pulling drag. STOP THAT!!!! Its the quickest way to twist the hell out of your line.


Same thought I had! The most enjoyment I get from my fishing experience is the fight. His video's were nice but he was hauling in those walleye like you would winch up your boat to the trailer. Walleye fight like crap anyway but try to at least get some fight action from those fish.


----------



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gordon Casey said:


> Same thought I had! The most enjoyment I get from my fishing experience is the fight. His video's were nice but he was hauling in those walleye like you would winch up your boat to the trailer. Walleye fight like crap anyway but try to at least get some fight action from those fish.


I don’t tie direct to my jig I use a 8lb fluorocarbon leader so i don’t want my line snapping. But I did have the drag set way to loose .. here’s a better video of me last year, I caught 18 offshore on this day, my friend didn’t bring his stringer so we shared ( big no no won’t happen again ) I only kept my limit of 6 if anyone is wondering lol


----------



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

y2ba said:


> I have a few premiers, lamiglass assassin, Denali Myriad and HMG’s in both 6-6 and 7’. The HMG are my favorite rods. Just the weight, balance, and sensitivity seem better to me. I use the 6-6 MH for both jigging and casting ripping raps. The 7’ i use to cast big swim baits. For 99$ they are a steal IMO. I put President XT reels on them. Gonna be hard to find a better combo for 200$


what size presidents do you use?


----------



## Holzer (Oct 20, 2012)

I have two Fenwick HMG travel rods they are both four pieces. One is a baitcaster and the other is a spinning rod. 

Both of them are fantastic. I like them better than most of my one piece rods.

I really like that both of them came with two tips each. Medium and medium heavy while the spinning rod has medium and medium light.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

My two primary river jigging rods are the triump and the HMG. Fenwick is a better rod, light and sensitive. I found mine for 80 bucks if memory serves


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Love me some fenwick, my favorite walleye rods!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Maybe I'm laser focused on this question because I'm specifically looking for a jigging rod for the boat on the DR, but I thought that graphite was the preferred material for the blank. The Fenwick HMG that I was just looking at on Amazon (due to suggestions from this thread) is carbon, if I'm reading it correctly. 

Is a carbon rod preferable for shore casting? If so, why? 

I use my Ugly Stick for almost everything - I have a very old one that lands salmon, catfish, bass, etc (and has outlasted numerous new $100 rods) but I wouldn't use it walleye jigging because it doesn't have the same sensitivity. I always assumed that's due to it not being graphite.

 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm a big fan of the Fenwick HMG medium fast. I own 2 six footers.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

KI Jim said:


> I'm a big fan of the Fenwick HMG medium fast. I own 2 six footers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I’m Casting from shore with 1oz jigs ..I already own 2 st croix medium fast ,, can I justify buying a 3rd rod (HMG). ... part of me wants to go cheap and Get a Berkeley lightning rod I’ve herd so many ppl mention how good they are and it’s just $35 ..


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Picked up these two graphite rods on Saturday. 10 foot fish eagle, medium power for long casting in the Maumee and a 6'8" Johnny Morris signature - by far the most expensive one I've bought to date - medium power with extra fast tip that will be my new jigging the D rod.

Cabelas has trade in offer, or did this weekend, where you get a discount if you trade in an old rod or reel.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Macs13 said:


> Maybe I'm laser focused on this question because I'm specifically looking for a jigging rod for the boat on the DR, but I thought that graphite was the preferred material for the blank. The Fenwick HMG that I was just looking at on Amazon (due to suggestions from this thread) is carbon, if I'm reading it correctly.
> 
> Is a carbon rod preferable for shore casting? If so, why?
> 
> ...


Put on your thinking cap for a minute. Graphite is carbon. It’s all marketing until they give you specifications on the actual fiber construction and resins used.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

piketroller said:


> Put on your thinking cap for a minute. Graphite is carbon. It’s all marketing until they give you specifications on the actual fiber construction and resins used.


I have no idea if/that graphite is carbon. I know that graphite is more stiff and allows you to feel the bottom better and most of your rod's bend is in the last 1/3. I know that a carbon rod, like an ugly stick, bends throughout the rod, is much more durable, and gives less sensitivity. That's quite obviously the difference of which I was speaking. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Yes, graphite is carbon..... google it


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I have no idea if/that graphite is carbon. I know that graphite is more stiff and allows you to feel the bottom better and most of your rod's bend is in the last 1/3. I know that a carbon rod, like an ugly stick, bends throughout the rod, is much more durable, and gives less sensitivity. That's quite obviously the difference of which I was speaking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ugly stick is in the "fiberglass" category. Yeah they "contain" graphite, which is carbon.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> Ugly stick is in the "fiberglass" category. Yeah they "contain" graphite, which is carbon.


The new ugly stiks are a composite rod with both graphite and fiberglass fibers, yet retains the slower action typical of a fiberglass rod. A majority of the rods these days are moving to composite constructions, be it mixes of different graphite materials, blends of fiberglass’s and graphite, or multilayer construction.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sureshot006 said:


> Ugly stick is in the "fiberglass" category. Yeah they "contain" graphite, which is carbon.


You've gotten to the heart of the miscommunication. I was comparing graphite to fiberglass in my head and somehow got confused with the wording and typed that I was comparing graphite to carbon. My bad. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

piketroller said:


> The new ugly stiks are a composite rod with both graphite and fiberglass fibers, yet retains the slower action typical of a fiberglass rod. A majority of the rods these days are moving to composite constructions, be it mixes of different graphite materials, brands of fiberglass’s and graphite, or multilayer construction.


I'm sitting here reading all this stuff about fiberglass, composite, graphite, carbon. In my world I have been there done that but I have evolved to what I use for river salmon and trout is what I like to use.
Would be be that the trade name and all that fancy nomenclature plus cost sell the product to those that like to banter about "my stuff vs your stuff".
Over the years, before carbon and graphite era, I used to buy all that fancy stuff. Favored Fenwick. Today I don't give a flip what I use as long as it feels good to me.
My favorite combo. is a 8-9 foot Silstar, 34.00 at Franks, Shimano spinner. It feels good, I like it, it catches fish.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Gordon Casey said:


> I'm sitting here reading all this stuff about fiberglass, composite, graphite, carbon. In my world I have been there done that but I have evolved to what I use for river salmon and trout is what I like to use.
> Would be be that the trade name and all that fancy nomenclature plus cost sell the product to those that like to banter about "my stuff vs your stuff".
> Over the years, before carbon and graphite era, I used to buy all that fancy stuff. Favored Fenwick. Today I don't give a flip what I use as long as it feels good to me.
> My favorite combo. is a 8-9 foot Silstar, 34.00 at Franks, Shimano spinner. It feels good, I like it, it catches fish.


Most of the rods I buy, the deciding factor is still usually how it feels in the store after giving it a wiggle, or trying a friend's rod out on the water. Understanding what the construction of a particular rod is will give you a recipe to describe why you like that particular rod so when you break it 20 years later when it's no longer in production, you can quickly find a replacement that has a similar action and feel.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

piketroller said:


> Most of the rods I buy, the deciding factor is still usually how it feels in the store after giving it a wiggle, or trying a friend's rod out on the water. Understanding what the construction of a particular rod is will give you a recipe to describe why you like that particular rod so when you break it 20 years later when it's no longer in production, you can quickly find a replacement that has a similar action and feel.


In my mind there, in reality, are 2 basic factors. The snobbish one, mine costs 250.00 and it's made out of such and such. People on here talk graphite and carbon fiber but don't have a clue what the difference is, if any. They like it because of the label. Reminds me of FINE wine. Cost's 150.00, tastes like crap but people will exclaim how great it is because they paid the big bucks.

Other factor is they like it and it feels good, reel works well and it don't matter what the cost or brand is. Your the one that uses it and it should not matter what other people think. Technology is great and it has a place for specialized practices. 
Jigging rods should be different than walleye trolling. If the fish hook them selves the fine touch of carbon shouldn't matter. Unless you get hooked into following a pro staffer hawking a certain product.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I just grab one off the rack and go by wether I like the feel of it and it seems to me I always seem to like the fenwicks. But I have no problem fishing with a cheap rod if it feels right I don't care what it's made out of or the name on it. Caught just as many eyes last year using a $30 Berkley lighting rod as my fenwick.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Gordon Casey said:


> In my mind there, in reality, are 2 basic factors. The snobbish one, mine costs 250.00 and it's made out of such and such. People on here talk graphite and carbon fiber but don't have a clue what the difference is, if any. They like it because of the label. Reminds me of FINE wine. Cost's 150.00, tastes like crap but people will exclaim how great it is because they paid the big bucks.
> 
> Other factor is they like it and it feels good, reel works well and it don't matter what the cost or brand is. Your the one that uses it and it should not matter what other people think. Technology is great and it has a place for specialized practices.
> Jigging rods should be different than walleye trolling. If the fish hook them selves the fine touch of carbon shouldn't matter. Unless you get hooked into following a pro staffer hawking a certain product.


I tell ya what. My most productive rods the last two years have both been straight up vintage. I've got an Eagle Claw from a yard sale that says "steelhead" on it that has done great for me fishing river kings. My main, do everything rod, is a very old ugly stik. They're both steel reelseat, full cork handle, old rods. 

Secondarily, it's hard to know what you like without testing it out. So, I researched what I thought I might like in certain situations and bought that. I know that I loved my Shimano Scimitar rods for salmon fishing. You could feel everything. I also had all three of them snap on me while fighting kings. Pro: sensitive and great feel. Since that's what I wanted to cast the Maumee, for example, I found a rod made of the same material - graphite - with the hope that much smaller walleye will be unlikely to snap the rod tip in comparison to kings. 

The assumption that I'm seeing in a few posts is the same reaction a guy in an amazing car gets from the folks that can't afford it. I do just fine with my *_*, so anybody that would spend more is a fool. I've drank Italian wine in Italy and Californian wine in Napa. Generally speaking, it is a superior product. I also enjoy Michigan wine. Whether the subjective superiority is worth the extra money is in the eye of the beholder. A person isn't under informed or easily influenced BECAUSE they have a taste for a finer thing, be it steak, wine, cars, or fishing equipment. I love my Ranger boat. It was ridiculously expensive. The next guy in his 30 year old Starcraft may catch just as many fish as me. As long as both men are happy with their respective purchases, so be it. 

By the way, this wasn't entirely directed at you, but rather a reply to a series of posts. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Macs13 said:


> I tell ya what. My most productive rods the last two years have both been straight up vintage. I've got an Eagle Claw from a yard sale that says "steelhead" on it that has done great for me fishing river kings. My main, do everything rod, is a very old ugly stik. They're both steel reelseat, full cork handle, old rods.
> 
> Secondarily, it's hard to know what you like without testing it out. So, I researched what I thought I might like in certain situations and bought that. I know that I loved my Shimano Scimitar rods for salmon fishing. You could feel everything. I also had all three of them snap on me while fighting kings. Pro: sensitive and great feel. Since that's what I wanted to cast the Maumee, for example, I found a rod made of the same material - graphite - with the hope that much smaller walleye will be unlikely to snap the rod tip in comparison to kings.
> 
> ...


You and others are projecting some cost snobbery into the mix that doesn't have to be there. Knowing what a rod is made of is is just an extension of reading the label that tells you the rods action, recommended lure weights & line rates, and even it's length. It's just another physical property. If you find two different rods made out of the same material and one costs $30 and the other one $100, then you need to ask yourself if the reel seat, handle, and guides on the more expensive one are worth an extra $70 to you or not because the rod blanks are very similar. Being an informed consumer generally helps you save money instead of blowing in on high price point items that aren't any better or physically much better than a lower price point product.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

piketroller said:


> You and others are projecting some cost snobbery into the mix that doesn't have to be there. Knowing what a rod is made of is is just an extension of reading the label that tells you the rods action, recommended lure weights & line rates, and even it's length. It's just another physical property. If you find two different rods made out of the same material and one costs $30 and the other one $100, then you need to ask yourself if the reel seat, handle, and guides on the more expensive one are worth an extra $70 to you or not because the rod blanks are very similar. Being an informed consumer generally helps you save money instead of blowing in on high price point items that aren't any better or physically much better than a lower price point product.


Totally agree with you. Doing your homework regarding what your requirements are, weight, action, length, composition and not looking at manufacturer and cost will usually get you a comparable product at a lower cost.
I enjoy doing investigative work whenever I plan on purchasing a product. My most recent purchases of barbecue grille, zero turn mower, utility trailer, chain saw were based on what my needs were rather than what the popular choice would be.
I have found that people impulse buy, don't do any investigation, get sucked into media advertising and product hawkers and usually pay way more than what they should.
Being prudent in your purchases always helps in the long haul. I retired at 52.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Snobbery maybe be a factor, but it is also beside the point. Go to the store and take a nice rod and gently tap the tip on the floor, then do that with a cheap rod. Kinda ends the argument.


----------



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL ... back to my original question .. or let me asked a different question... I already have two St Croix’s a triumph and a premier... for my 3rd and last rod should I get a HMG or a cheap Berkeley lighting rod I hear everyone taking about ? I cast from shore usually 1oz jigs and both my st croixs are 7’ medium fast rods.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

JohnnyB87 said:


> Snobbery maybe be a factor, but it is also beside the point. Go to the store and take a nice rod and gently tap the tip on the floor, then do that with a cheap rod. Kinda ends the argument.


Will you please quantify that tap for me. What is a good tap vs a bad tap? How hard should I tap? Please quantify gently! Does tap quality vary based on blank composition? What constitutes a cheap rod, cost or brand?


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

victorylane82 said:


> LOL ... back to my original question .. or let me asked a different question... I already have two St Croix’s a triumph and a premier... for my 3rd and last rod should I get a HMG or a chap Berkeley lighting rod I hear everyone taking about ? I cast from shore usually 1oz jigs and both my st croixs are 7’ medium fast rods.


Isn't it best to handle, feel, free cast the rod before you commit.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

victorylane82 said:


> LOL ... back to my original question .. or let me asked a different question... I already have two St Croix’s a triumph and a premier... for my 3rd and last rod should I get a HMG or a chap Berkeley lighting rod I hear everyone taking about ? I cast from shore usually 1oz jigs and both my st croixs are 7’ medium fast rods.


If you’ve ever thought your St Croix rods were too stiff for some situations, a lightning could be worth a try, but you’re going to lose some sensitivity. Being shore bound that sounds like a bad thing to me.

The lightening is basically the cheapest rod out there that’s still decent for vertical jigging. If you need to outfit your boat with four or five more jigging rods for friends and family to use, it’s a very economical way to go, especially if you are worried about a kid dropping one over the side or someone busting a tip off doing something stupid.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

victorylane82 said:


> LOL ... back to my original question .. or let me asked a different question... I already have two St Croix’s a triumph and a premier... for my 3rd and last rod should I get a HMG or a chap Berkeley lighting rod I hear everyone taking about ? I cast from shore usually 1oz jigs and both my st croixs are 7’ medium fast rods.
> [/QUOTE
> HMG!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Gordon Casey said:


> Will you please quantify that tap for me. What is a good tap vs a bad tap? How hard should I tap? Please quantify gently! Does tap quality vary based on blank composition? What constitutes a cheap rod, cost or brand?


 Who knows!? All I know is, price, brand, popularity be dammed, this works for me. Especially when you can tap tips on multiple rods one after another. Feel how a touch in the tip transmits through the rod. Maybe I'm an idiot. A guy on here a few years ago suggested this, and I found it to be great advice. I also got the impression that maybe my St Croix was only my top rod because it was in my hand the most. Switched to primarily using the HMG and shall not look back


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

victorylane82 said:


> LOL ... back to my original question .. or let me asked a different question... I already have two St Croix’s a triumph and a premier... for my 3rd and last rod should I get a HMG or a chap Berkeley lighting rod I hear everyone taking about ? I cast from shore usually 1oz jigs and both my st croixs are 7’ medium fast rods.


I have a berkeley lightening rod that I fish with when I'm jigging. I always use my fenwick when I fish from shore because of the sensitivity. I hope this helps.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

JohnnyB87 said:


> Feel how a touch in the tip transmits through the rod.


I've never tried this but now i want to. One thing i should probably do is get someone to help me.... someone who will randomly hand me rods and also be sure my blindfold stays in place. If i know what rod is in hand i'm afraid my old biased brain might not be a fair judge. And maybe i should practice with my rods at home before using new ones in a store.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

MickL said:


> I've never tried this but now i want to. One thing i should probably do is get someone to help me.... someone who will randomly hand me rods and also be sure my blindfold stays in place. If i know what rod is in hand i'm afraid my old biased brain might not be a fair judge. And maybe i should practice with my rods at home before using new ones in a store.


I like your response. What measure of acceptability do you plan on using to determine good from not so good? I guess if you tap it and it don't break, it's acceptable. But wait, how hard do you have to tap it?


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Gordon Casey said:


> I like your response. What measure of acceptability do you plan on using to determine good from not so good? I guess if you tap it and it don't break, it's acceptable. But wait, how hard do you have to tap it?


I think the idea was seeing how sensitive it is from rod tip touching something transmitted to hand holding rod.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Gordon Casey said:


> I like your response. What measure of acceptability do you plan on using to determine good from not so good? I guess if you tap it and it don't break, it's acceptable. But wait, how hard do you have to tap it?


I don't think i would be trying to determine acceptability as much as just trying to rank 2 or more rods according to my ability to feel the tip contact the floor. I expect only a light tap would be needed. Making that tap repeatable from test-to-test would be important. If my testing partner was with me, maybe she could tap the tip more repeatable than i could tap the floor. Some practice at home would probably be time well spent.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Can you guys tell me what stores you frequent to buy rods? I want to avoid the places where people are smacking the tips on the floor.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

piketroller said:


> Can you guys tell me what stores you frequent to buy rods? I want to avoid the places where people are smacking the tips on the floor.


Do you think a blind person would be able to be more repeatable in tapping force than a sighted person? I hope people that are reading these posts know that this conversation is in jest....at least I hope so.


----------



## victorylane82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gordon Casey said:


> Do you think a blind person would be able to be more repeatable in tapping force than a sighted person? I hope people that are reading these posts know that this conversation is in jest....at least I hope so.


I’m going to hire a blind person to test out my rods from now on.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Gordon Casey said:


> Do you think a blind person would be able to be more repeatable in tapping force than a sighted person? I hope people that are reading these posts know that this conversation is in jest....at least I hope so.


Do you believe a blind squirrel should be allowed to keep the nuts he finds?


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

piketroller said:


> Do you believe a blind squirrel should be allowed to keep the nuts he finds?


Only if he shares, or is it she.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

victorylane82 said:


> im using a penn fierce 3000 size very solid reel and also saltwater rated.. it’s a heavier reel but I like it better than my president reel in the same size.. you guys got me convinced I’m going to get the HMG but still can’t decide between a medium or medium heavy.. casting 1oz jigs from shore .. in the video above I’m using a 7 “ Saint Croix Triumph medium fast and a 3000 penn fierce


I jib with medium HMG from a boat in GT Bay an d use jigs from 1/2 to 1 1/2 oz Great rod


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

victorylane82 said:


> LOL ... back to my original question .. or let me asked a different question... I already have two St Croix’s a triumph and a premier... for my 3rd and last rod should I get a HMG or a cheap Berkeley lighting rod I hear everyone taking about ? I cast from shore usually 1oz jigs and both my st croixs are 7’ medium fast rods.


Buy em both if you can. Never hurts to have an extra rod around, and take it for a spin and see what you think. Maybe you'll love it, maybe it'll be one you keep in the vehicle as a spare or one you let your buddy use. For $35, it can't really hurt. If you are that on the fence.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

piketroller said:


> The new ugly stiks are a composite rod with both graphite and fiberglass fibers, yet retains the slower action typical of a fiberglass rod. A majority of the rods these days are moving to composite constructions, be it mixes of different graphite materials, blends of fiberglass’s and graphite, or multilayer construction.


Yes, graphite and carbon are essentially the same thing. 

Having different layers of fabric doesn't make it a composite. Composites are anything that is a matrix, a combo of materials, like fabric and resin. There could definitely be differences in the way a rod handles depending on ply orientation and resin used. You can totally change the strengths and flexibility of a rod, using the same exact materials, by just changing the way the weave of the fabric is laid out. Having a hybrid (glass and graphite or kevlar, more than one type of fabric) would probably be a way to make it cheaper while still keeping the same characteristics. Graphite and kevlar fabric is considerably more expensive than fiberglass. 

Not trying to argue or anything, just sharing info that most people have no reason to know, but might help explain things a little. Most rods use fancy terms that mean nothing much different than the next. 

There are metal composites too, fyi. Just layers of aluminum bonded together equals a composite.


----------

